# 7A28-7049 Prototype Or Badly Done Franken ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can't remember if we'd started a 7A28-xxxx Franken thread, as such, before or not. 

But a few of us know the differences between a JDM 7A28-7040; a Euro-spec 7A28-7040 and a US 7A28-7049. Right ? :huh:

So whadderya make of eBay item # 320802065602 listed on eBay in the States yesterday ? :umnik2:



> *Vintage Seiko 7A28-7049 Very Rare 7A28 NO "Sport 100" on Face - Chronograph*
































> SEIKO Chronograph Quartz 7A28-7049
> 
> SEIKO 7A28-7049.
> 
> ...


Just one question actually. 

Why is the word 'CHRONOGRAPH' in the wrong typeface for either the US export version, or *especially the JDM version* ?

Coming to think of it, and more to the point .... why does this look like a JDM 706L dial with badly applied Letraset ? :rofl2:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

blimey! :death:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> :death:


:dontgetit: ? Or did you mean :butcher: Daz ? :huh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> So whadderya make of eBay item # 320802065602 listed on eBay in the States yesterday ? :umnik2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Previously went unsold. See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320802065602

Hardly surprising, given the lofty opening bid price (later dropped to $232) or Buy-it-Now for $350. :shocking:

Seller has since re-listed it overnight as item # 320806668198 ....

'Last Chance - Very Rare - Dec 1982 - Price Reduced' with opening bid dropped to $145 and Buy-it-Now for only $195*.

So it's bound to tempt some sucker.  Look carefully at the head-on photo of the dial, before you even think about it. :fear:

Caveat Emptor, Gentlemen. :hi:

*Which given the Q&A from the previous listing seems a little odd, in hindsight. :huh:



> Q: I have the same watch with same markings; where did you find a value for yours? Is there a market for it? Are they that rare? Don	Nov-30-11
> 
> A: the rare depends on when made -- the no "Sports 100" could be for two reasons also adding to or taking away from rareness If it is a later production (Mid 1983 and later) with no "Sports 100" it is from Japan and that doesn't add to the Value because The watches with no sports were for japan -- So If it is a Very early production (in Dec 1982 to Mid 1983) and it is not Marketd "Sports 100" I am told it is Very RARE -- Because that is a first Prodution Run to the US before they added the Sports 100 in Mid 1983 As for price I priced it the same as any Good examples of any early production 7A28-7049 which seems to be in the $275.00 to $400.00 range This one should be worth Much More !! Thanks Bob


The Q&A could of course be bogus. :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... the differences between a JDM 7A28-7040; a Euro-spec 7A28-7040 and a US 7A28-7049. Right ? :huh:
> 
> Why is the word 'CHRONOGRAPH' in the wrong typeface for either the US export version, or *especially the JDM version* ?
> 
> Coming to think of it, and more to the point .... why does this look like a JDM 706L dial with badly applied Letraset ? :rofl2:


In case anybody is in any doubt how the CHRONOGRAPH printing on a JDM 7A28-7040 706L dial should look:










Here's a photo, courtesy of Mark Mills on SCWF of the three known 'legitimate' versions:










Coming to think of it, there's also something distinctly wrong with the sub-dial markings on this VERY RARE 7A28-7049. 










Gimme 5 minutes (or possibly a little longer ) while I try to suss it. :umnik2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Next question: Why are there no dial identifier markings, e.g. JAPAN 7A28 70xL T at the bottom of the dial.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

You missed your calling Paul :secret:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Speaking of Franken 7A28-7049's - I suggest everyone stay well clear of eBay item # 300631775836 on eBay UK. :fear:

The seller is the notorious 'Firefly watches' (of SCWF fame) who recently changed their username to 'Time_Classics'. 

Despite the innocent sounding description, this one has all the usual botches:

polished case; after-market bezel insert, wrong bracelet, dodgy lume, etc., etc.

Caveat Emptor, Gentlemen. :hi:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Obvious question, and you'll probably have an answer ... but with the "double wave" label on the caseback (indicating 5BAR, 10BAR, or 15BAR), shouldn't the dial have a "Sports 100" or similar marking? 2 of the 3 legit examples you picture have it... :think: Is the one (on the right in Mr. Mills' image) unusual in some regard?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just get a proper one .............. or two! 










Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> > You missed your calling Paul :secret:
> ...


I'm obviously not keeping a close enough eye on the SCWF :blind: ....

Because a similar parallel thread was started over there on the 28th November, *the day after this one*.

Possibly, it was the rather non-specific title which caused me to miss it: *7a28 trainspotters questions* 

Same sort of questions asked in the house. No definitive conclusions reached as such. 

Bartleby (the member formerly known as Mark Mills) wrote:



> I was puzzled by that ebay auction too. Its more than just the Sports 100 missing, it uses a different typeface on the 'CHRONOGRAPH' and the numerals of the sub registers compared to a standard 706 or 704 dial.
> 
> I havent heard any claim like that before, but I guess its possible. More or less unlikely than a refinished dial? *I would be sceptical, there is no dial code printed at the bottom* that I can see, *and the 'Chronograph' in particular looks a bit wonky*... To translate the reserve: *I think its a dud.*


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Speaking of Franken 7A28-7049's - I suggest everyone stay well clear of eBay item # 300631775836 on eBay UK. :fear:
> 
> The seller is the notorious 'Firefly watches' (of SCWF fame) who recently changed their username to 'Time_Classics'.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:

Came across that one earlier, jeez, what an absolute p.o.s , and that bezel insert...?! Looks nice and shiny though ha ha.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Previously went unsold. See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320802065602
> 
> Hardly surprising, given the lofty opening bid price (later dropped to $232) or Buy-it-Now for $350. :shocking:
> 
> ...


Which indeed it did. 

Auction ended 1:30am-ish GMT, last night. Sold for $169.19 after only 4 bids: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320806668198

The winning bidder mug punter sniped it in the last 10 seconds. Obviously didn't read this thread nor the one on SCWF. :secret:

Still, at least it didn't go for the 'silly money' figure the seller originally anticipated, so something achieved. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of Franken 7A28-7049's - I suggest everyone stay well clear of eBay item # 300631775836 on eBay UK.
> ...


Scary though. :fear:

That one is already at *nearly 80 Quid* with 4 days of the auction still to run. :shocking:

Edit: Now at a ridiculous *190 Quid* with over a day of the auction still to run. 

I don't know who the idiotic current high bidder d***e (58) is, but he *still* has 4 incremental bids stacked up. :duh:

With that kind of suicidal bidding technique, he deserves to win it (and end up paying a lot more for the privilege).

He probably thinks the watch is 'stunning and awesome' (as titled) and will leave 'Firefly' a glowing feedback to boot.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

shill bidding?


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for your above comments.

I am the 'idiot' who is currently top bidder on that watch.

However, whilst your comments were hurtful, they were a timely wake-up call for me. I had no reason to believe otherwise until I luckily read your posts.

I have now withdrawn my bid.

Thank you for the heads-up.

Regards

V10K


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> j4ckal said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38 said:
> ...


Sorry about that.









Glad you read the thread in good time to retract your bids though. Something of a result ! :clap:


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > j4ckal said:
> ...


So am I - thank you guys, no hard feelings whatsoever. Can you PM me please?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

V10k said:


> So am I - thank you guys, no hard feelings whatsoever.


If you want a 7A28-7040/-7049, there are plenty of honest unmolested examples to be found on eBay ....

for a *LOT* less than you appeared to be prepared to pay for that piece of crap from Firefly / Time_Classics.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

V10k said:


> Can you PM me please?


Sorry, I can't. 

One of the rules of this forum is that you need 50 posts to be able to use the PM facility.

It's a two-way thing. So I couldn't even if I had wanted to.









Otherwise I would have PM'd you that eBay auction number. :grin:

Edit: I see you've been a 'new' member since September 2008. :shocking: Time to get posting, methinks !


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> V10k said:
> 
> 
> > Can you PM me please?
> ...


Damned shame, that's almost as crazy as TZ-UK's posting rule.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Edit: I see you've been a 'new' member since September 2008. :shocking: Time to get posting, methinks !


But with respect, you have had plenty of time to rack up 50 posts on here - 3 years and more.


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> But with respect, you have had plenty of time to rack up 50 posts on here - 3 years and more.


Point taken. However, consider the reasons why one might makes posts - some people like to chat/discuss. I post when I have a question and because I read threads before posting, that makes 50 posts a massive target for me :-(


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the same problem on TZ-UK, unfortunately - only 26 posts. But you could try PM'ing me.


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> I have the same problem on TZ-UK, unfortunately - only 26 posts. But you could try PM'ing me.


I tried but I'm not allowed to view member profiles yet. Are you registered on WUS?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

V10k said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same problem on TZ-UK, unfortunately - only 26 posts. But you could try PM'ing me.
> ...


No, I'm not. I got banned from there a couple of years ago. :bag:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a Q&D solution. :naughty:

Please give me your land-line home phone number - I'll call you. :telephone:

I will keep refreshing the screen. Once I've got it written down, you can delete it.









Dave - please stand by to edit if necessary. :grin:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a better idea - how about I PM Seiko your email address V10k, with your permission?


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Here's a Q&D solution. :naughty:
> 
> Please give me your land-line home phone number - I'll call you. :telephone:
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, that's O.K., by me Dave - just that I'm still a bit hung over from last night, and fed up of typing. 

Edit: You were too fast ! Try again !!


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> Here's a better idea - how about I PM Seiko your email address V10k, with your permission?


Sorry? I don't understand?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Glad you had a good night. You can swap numbers privately via email. V10 - is that ok with you? I have your email address you used to register here.


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> Glad you had a good night. You can swap numbers privately via email. V10 - is that ok with you? I have your email address you used to register here.


Yes, that's fine.

I had a heavy night last night as well - when you put Seiko I thought you meant Seiko UK - that's twice I've been a dumbass today :-(


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I have your number now (and have removed your post for your own benefit). I'll pass it on to Seiko now.


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> I have your number now (and have removed your post for your own benefit). I'll pass it on to Seiko now.


thank you, that's really helpful of you - hey, my post count's at 10 in 1 day


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

V10k said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > I have your number now (and have removed your post for your own benefit). I'll pass it on to Seiko now.
> ...


You're welcome. Stick around and get involved, you'll soon see that 50 posts fly by!


----------



## V10k (Sep 28, 2008)

KrispyDK said:


> V10k said:
> 
> 
> > KrispyDK said:
> ...


You guys are great, and very knowledgable as well - wish I'd got involved a lot sooner

@Seiko - great talking to you, thanks!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

V10k said:


> You guys are great, and very knowledgable as well - wish I'd got involved a lot sooner
> 
> @Seiko - great talking to you, thanks!


My pleasure, Paul :hi: - great talking to you, too. hone1:

You, for all your sins, have a lot you could be contributing to this forum - now get posting. :grin:

If you'd like to start by posting a few photos of your minty 7A38-704A .... here would be a good place to start:

That Rare 7A38-7040 - My Belated Comments .... (the thread actually covers most of the 7A38-704x variants). :read:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> j4ckal said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38 said:
> ...


Getting back to the subject of Firefly / Time_Classics' godawful 7A28-7049 ....



V10k said:


> I have now withdrawn my bid(s).


Your retraction of your bids now leaves the (previously second placed) current high bidder in a similar unenviable situation:










To have bumped your lowest bid to Â£190.00 must mean that he'd bid Â£185.00 as his highest bid. Poor sap. 



Moustachio said:


> shill bidding?


Which of course, now in turn, leaves him wide open to shill bidding. :acute:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> To have bumped your lowest bid to Â£190.00 must mean that he'd bid Â£185.00 as his highest bid. Poor sap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's safe (for now) :sweatdrop: - it's back up to Â£190.00 and down to some other poor schmuck. :groan:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

In case anybody is unsure about who 'Firefly' and the latter part of this thread is about ....

Have a read of this recent thread on SCWF: I gape at the gullibility of the world - a Firefly / Time_Classics thread

In the past, they have had several scathingly negative reviews written about their watches on SCWF. :thumbsdown:

Hasn't bothered me before, because their previous Seiko stock-in-trade has been 6309-type older divers.

But if they plan on getting into 7Axx's - this is the first I've seen of theirs, they'd better look out.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> In case anybody is unsure about who 'Firefly' and the latter part of this thread is about ....


Here is a link to the other recent relevant thread on SCWF: So firefly has an alter-ego........



> They are the same person spence, just click on the id history and it shows they are one and the same.
> 
> here's what ebay records show:
> 
> ...





> Hi
> 
> not different accounts, it's one account but the list is all the names she's used for it over the years.


Dear Steve & Julie. I hope you're enjoying the read.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Speaking of Franken 7A28-7049's - I suggest everyone stay well clear of eBay item # 300631775836 on eBay UK. :fear:
> 
> The seller is the notorious 'Firefly watches' (of SCWF fame) who recently changed their username to 'Time_Classics'.
> 
> ...


Well, despite my best efforts ....

(to coin a well-used phrase on SCWF to describe their watches), that over-polished turd of a 7A28-7049 still made Â£205. 

See: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300631775836 - some other poor schmuck sniped it in the last minute. :groan:

Given it's non-original condition, and poor dial and hands, I'd have valued it at rather less than half that. :thumbsdown:

For that kind of money you can find yourself a *very nice original unmolested* example of a 7A28-7040/-7049.

Here's mine: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=69012&view=findpost&p=694626



SEIKO7A38 said:


> As you can see, it's in pretty nice very lightly worn condition, and maybe really too good to mess with.
> 
> Apart from a couple of minor marks on the bezel, and a scratched crystal, it came with the original box.


For which, back in August this year, I paid a mere 146.00 Euros.


----------



## jair1970 (Jun 6, 2011)

Â£205?

That is an absolute shocker.

Beyond anything else the bezel on that one is APPALLING

Good to see TERRIBLE examples being highlighted here.

The first time I bought a 7A38 I ended up here and have learnt a great deal, primarily from our 'guru'  , so it's good to see the knowledge being used to save another!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

This made me chuckle

110792957376

nice pic dude, really helpful. :wallbash:


----------

